# Going down the rabbit hole?



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Ok, I need some brutal honesty. I have amassed some parts and the pile has been growing. Not sure where to stop. My 14 is due for its timing belt, no biggie I’ve done it before. 

So, timing belt, tensioner, idler
Might as well do the water pump
Since it’s all off, easy access to alternator (why not) I know, I know
Engine oil cooler and hoses…check
ZZP catch can…sure 
Here where it gets tricky, I have a leak where the crank seal is/should be, not sure. I cannot find anything about it on GM schematics, AllData or the WWW. So I assume that it is built into the oil pump. Anyone??

if so, oil pump ✅
To replace that, you need to drop the oil pan.
Since that’s off, might as well replace that problematic oil pickup seal…

where do I stop? A half day job is turning into a full weekend. Wife is starting to notice the boxes piling up lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> Ok, I need some brutal honesty. I have amassed some parts and the pile has been growing. Not sure where to stop. My 14 is due for its timing belt, no biggie I’ve done it before.
> 
> So, timing belt, tensioner, idler
> Might as well do the water pump
> ...


You stop at when you're confident and comfortable, and content with driving the vehicle as is. I haven’t reached that point yet.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

JLL said:


> You stop at when you're confident and comfortable, and content with driving the vehicle as is. I haven’t reached that point yet.


Haha, ok. I’m not crazy. If anyone wants a write up on the cooler or anything just let me know. I won’t start for a week or so. All pretty straight forward stuff though.

do you know anything about the crankseal? Is it just built into the oil pump? Driving me nuts


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> Haha, ok. I’m not crazy. If anyone wants a write up on the cooler or anything just let me know. I won’t start for a week or so. All pretty straight forward stuff though.
> 
> do you know anything about the crankseal? Is it just built into the oil pump? Driving me nuts


Not on the 2.0L diesel.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about the oil pump, but the pickup seal should be serviced.

Yes, WP needs to be done with the timing belt. Also replace all of the accessory belt pullys. I don't think the alternator needs to be service.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> I wouldn't worry about the oil pump, but the pickup seal should be serviced.
> 
> Yes, WP needs to be done with the timing belt. Also replace all of the accessory belt pullys. I don't think the alternator needs to be service.


yea, i just posted about that on its thread. Gonna be a lot of work. The seal is coming thursday. I have a new alternator on the shelf (horder of parts). pain in the *** getting it out when everything is in. Im not saying unbolted, im saying having it unbolted and physically squeezing the **** thing out of there lol.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

As regards to the oil pump. I have a leak behind the crank sprocket. Normally that is a crank seal. I cannot find anything about replacement parts or procedures…unicorn. So then, I assume it is sealed with the oil pump. I don’t know. With the oil pan down, it would be an easy swap. Just throwing a lot of money and time in at the moment. So much research lately that my phone no longer autocorrects pcv to pvc lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bvogt said:


> Just throwing a lot of money and time in at the moment.


Welcome to owning a 1st generation Chevrolet Cruze.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

well, let’s go ahead and add this to the list…


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

if youre doin that much, why not cam seals?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> Haha, ok. I’m not crazy. If anyone wants a write up on the cooler or anything just let me know. I won’t start for a week or so. All pretty straight forward stuff though.
> 
> do you know anything about the crankseal? Is it just built into the oil pump? Driving me nuts


Yes, we want a write up.

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Bvogt said:


> View attachment 296642
> 
> 
> well, let’s go ahead and add this to the list…


WTF is that?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Tomko said:


> WTF is that?


That my friend is what an intake manifold looks like after 100k of EGR…tear it off, clean it, and permanently, uh, not use the EGR anymore

combo of soot, unburned fuel, oil and lord knows what else lol


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

boraz said:


> if youre doin that much, why not cam seals?


Yea, not anytime soon lol. No weeping, and the cams are built into the valve cover/cam cover. That would need a little homework first


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Holy ****ing “clean diesel”!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm surprised my car is still running with twice that mileage on it.

I wonder if it builds up then sorta stops after awhile 😅


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> I'm surprised my car is still running with twice that mileage on it.
> 
> I wonder if it builds up then sorta stops after awhile 😅


Lmao…eventually it might build up enough pressure and just blow it through the head. Go for it!


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Side note: I’ve checked everywhere. Does anybody know where we can find aftermarket/upgraded intercooler and inlet/outlet pipes? All I can find are the multi piece setups with a ton of fittings.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Side note: I’ve checked everywhere. Does anybody know where we can find aftermarket/upgraded intercooler and inlet/outlet pipes? All I can find are the multi piece setups with a ton of fittings.


X2. Been looking for the same and no luck. 
How long was the intake job? I’m at 203k and deleted at 75k but I’m sure it’s close to how urs was.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Took a day. Timing belt has to come off. Cam and crank locked. Fuel injector pump and seperator. I let it soak for about 36 hours before I started scraping the **** out of there. If you do it, I can lend you the locking tools


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> Took a day. Timing belt has to come off. Cam and crank locked. Fuel injector pump and seperator. I let it soak for about 36 hours before I started scraping the **** out of there. If you do it, I can lend you the locking tools


sounds like a lot of work, might leave as is haha. Appreciate it, if I do decide to do it. I’ll definitely reach out thanks


----------

